
Ask HN: Background Check – Job title mismatch - throwawaybgc
I got an job offer and final stage is background check via third party.<p>In my second job, my official job title is C# Developer while in my resume I wrote C# Tech Lead.<p>I wrote C# Tech Lead because during last year in my second job, I was mentoring 3 juniors and responsible for tech stack architecture.<p>However, I am afraid that my potential employee will rescind job offer because of job title mismatch.<p>What I think is explain to potential employee when they decided rescind job offer.<p>Any better advice?
======
brudgers
If they rescind the offer over that, that's just the way risk/reward works.
Whether it matters depends on the industry and the culture of the company and
the general culture of the geographic location. A lot of time it won't and the
further in the past it is, the less likely it is to matter.

Keep in mind that the background check is just to give the company an excuse
to change its mind. If it rescinds the offer over the difference in job titles
then it probably had already decided to do so.

Good luck.

------
anonmzon
Next time be honest

